# Private Sale @ Royal Sands - Escrow?



## mclowe (Apr 22, 2008)

I am thinking of making an offer for a week at The Royal Sands and am wondering about the transfer process.  I know there is a $115 transfer fee, but I'm pretty sure that doesn't include escrow services, right?  Does it matter which escrow company to use or is there one that is closely connected with ISCO that would make the transfer go faster?  I'm curious because I am willing to pay for the escrow service but want to spell that out in my offer.

Thanks!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2008)

We sold a Royal through a TUG ad, and ISCO's transfer fee was the only extra cost. 

Here's the basics - if you pm me I'll look up and send more details. 

1. Buyer double-checked with ISCO to ensure that seller owned the interval and everything was in good standing.

2. Buyer and seller exchanged letters (sales agreement) outlining how we were going to do it, price, week, etc.

3. Buyer sent seller a substantial deposit - enough to ensure that buyer was serious.

4. Seller signed the papers and sent them to ISCO along with a letter not to release the paperwork to the buyer until seller contacted ISCO that the rest had been paid.

5. Buyer sent seller the rest of the money, seller contacted ISCO to release the paperwork and reassign the interval, and that was it!

So, it wasn't technically an escrow, but worked more or less the same and was a very smooth process.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 22, 2008)

I have done substantially the same thing but with a written contract included.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 22, 2008)

tony's back!  How cool is that?


----------



## jschmidt (Apr 22, 2008)

mclowe said:


> I know there is a $115 transfer fee.
> 
> Thanks!



The current ISCO transfer fee is $135.00 (U.S.).  I'm in the process of closing on a unit right now and am using JRA Services, Inc. for the escrow.  Their charge is $100 (U.S.).  Cheap at half the price! 

The transfer paper work can be found on the Royal Resorts web site.


----------



## nana7 (Apr 23, 2008)

I am also in the process of buying a unit with a sales agreement signed by both parties, and then the owner sending request for transfer to ISCO.  ISCO then sent us papers for our signatures.  I paid the owner 1/2 the amount and the rest when paper work is done.  Closing cost is $135 for each unit.   It is very easy to do but as TONY told me  "" USE A SALES AGREEMENT'' signed by both parties.
:whoopie: thanks Tony


----------



## mclowe (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies!  On to the offer phase...


----------



## myip (Apr 23, 2008)

jschmidt said:


> The current ISCO transfer fee is $135.00 (U.S.).  I'm in the process of closing on a unit right now and am using JRA Services, Inc. for the escrow.  Their charge is $100 (U.S.).  Cheap at half the price!
> 
> The transfer paper work can be found on the Royal Resorts web site.



Can you send me the url for the transfer paper work?

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## jschmidt (Apr 23, 2008)

myip said:


> Can you send me the url for the transfer paper work?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria



I mistold you.  Sorry.     The forms can be obtained on the ISCO web site not the Royal Resorts site.

Here's where the forms are: http://intervalservicing.com/?q=itx_download_forms/102

When I tried to get the form off the ISCO site, about a month ago, it didn't work.  I called ISCO at 1-800-930-5050 and they emailed it to me.  They said they would get the web site fixed.  I'm out of town right now so I don't have access to my Membership number to see if the fix was made.


----------



## M&M (May 3, 2008)

*Anyone Use Other Escrow Services?*



jschmidt said:


> The current ISCO transfer fee is $135.00 (U.S.).  I'm in the process of closing on a unit right now and am using JRA Services, Inc. for the escrow.  Their charge is $100 (U.S.).  Cheap at half the price!
> 
> The transfer paper work can be found on the Royal Resorts web site.



I'm looking for escrow services to use in selling one of my weeks. Does anyone use any other escrow service for funds disbursement?


----------



## jschmidt (May 4, 2008)

M&M said:


> I'm looking for escrow services to use in selling one of my weeks. Does anyone use any other escrow service for funds disbursement?



I found out about JRA Services on TUG’s “How to Sell Your Timeshare” sticky, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44.  There are several other Companies listed on the sticky that will also provide escrow service.

In the case of the Royal Resorts, the paper work is minimal.  It consists of four pages.  Page one is an instruction page, page two is filled out by the Seller, page three is filled out by the Buyer and page four is a “Lost Contract Form”.

Ordinarily if you buy through a re-sale company, they will insist that you use their closing company.


----------

